# Trainer in Edinburgh ? Anyone know these ?



## simon44

Hi,

Has anyone used or know about either Lin Stockley,Quiraning or Peter Gregory? I have a Parson Russell I need help with, and would like to know the trainer is OK , and even better knows Terriers?

Thanks
Simon


----------



## slbrown2108

hi

Peter Gregory is one if the top dog trainers in edinburgh. So maybe worth giving him a try. There is also Dogmore which is out by the airport aswell.

Good luck in finding the right person for the job.


----------



## hawksport

These have new courses about to start Darcregan Dobermanns and Dog Training


----------



## Beatrice Mary

Can recommend all of the APDT trainers in Edinburgh as well as Darcregaan


----------



## FRENCHIE007

I didn't like peter, very old school in his approach. And i don't know much about the others.


----------



## Terr

Probably a bit late with my reply but I have heard bad things about Peter Gregory from a lady who took her GSD to him. We went to Maxwell Muir's outdoor training sessions over the summer. He's a bit far out of the city though.

I hear Lynn who holds her classes at Portobello community centre is very good. There are also others who do sessions at Corstorphine, the same place as Peter Gregory.

I personally don't recommend Dogmore. They do 121 sessions only and although I've not had experience with their training, my dog has boarded and done daycare with them. Left him for 3 days with them and got a stranger back with all types of little cuts and bruises.


----------



## simon44

No never to late for friendly advice , thanks.

Since I asked and having spoken with a couple of thge above on the phone I decided to keep my money , and we have worked our problems out as best we can on our own.
Harry has improved tremendously , a lot of lead work , a lot of praise , and a few very heavy telling offs. That said we sadly had an incident which has resulted in him having to wear a muzzle when we enter and leave my tenement , but I happily agreed to this as he had bitten a neoghbours visitor , I will keep my opinion of events to myself , but of course I am on the dogs side.
Rest of the time he is 10000000% better , though I am still very careful where I take him and when I let him off the lead.
He would enjoy a class though and of them all I have consaistently been told good things about Portobello and Ann so maybe later , I am also looking for some agility or just someone to walk him with as he enjoys other dogs company so much.

Happy New Year everyone.:thumbup:


----------

